# Difference between ESFP and ESTP?



## Navid (May 11, 2014)

I recently took a few myers briggs test and each one gave me a different result, either esfp or estp. One of the tests actually gave me ESFP but then ESTP when I took it the next day. What do you guys think are the main differences between the two types?


----------



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

Navid said:


> I recently took a few myers briggs test and each one gave me a different result, either esfp or estp. One of the tests actually gave me ESFP but then ESTP when I took it the next day. What do you guys think are the main differences between the two types?


I'm probably the best to answer this because I'm a ESTP and my brother is a ESFP. 

ESTP vs ESFP similarities: 
Both don't tend to take things seriously, i.e. play first work later mentalities 
charismatic due to their sense of humor and liked by others for it. 
witty

differences: 
esfp more illogical/whimsical
esfp more empathetic than estp 
estp quicker wit than the esfp 
estp more mathematical/ logical prone 
estp more like to lead 
esfp more laid back and willing to follow 
estp prone to keeping opinions to self 
esfp more verbal about opinions


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

Both brother and ex bf are ESTPs. 

Son and friends/acquaintances have been ESFPs.

I've found that ESTPs come across as more laid back, while ESFPs can be quite a bit more pushy. From what I've seen, ESTPs can/are really good with people, due to their tertiary Fe. And ESFPs can be a bit overwhelming to me, at times, because they seem judgmental and their feelings more intense (Fi). Also, they are a little bossy, too (Te).


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

I guess I'll take a shot - since my istp husband has the same personality as an estp and my cousin is an esfp - both of which are the closest people to me

Similarity 
Both enjoy physical sensation
Athletic 
Outgoing 
Charismatic
Sarcastic 
Quite humorous 
Adventurous
Thrill seeker 
Open minded 
Live in the moment
Messy 
Spontaneous 
Impulsive 
Risk takers 

Esfp
More laid back 
Sees the best in every situation
Appears merrier
Fun loving 
Friendly
High spirit
Likes social studies or art
Emotional 
Sympathetic 
Optimistic 
Easily excited 
Cares more for aesthetic 
Definitely more verbal 
More understanding of emotions
Willing to help anyone 

Estp
More action oriented
Get things done 
More realistic 
Not as sociable
Listens more than talk 
More cunning
More stubborn 
See the negative side of all situation and tries to fix it
More calculating
Definitely more mathematic 
Rebellious in a good way
Likes to lead and hates to follow 
More prone to gambling 
Carries stronger sex appeal 
Confuse with emotions
Avoid emotional conflicts
Has a harder time with trusting others 
Gets what they want 
More charming 
Logical
More assertive




They also talk differently and act quite different - ESFP tends to look more merry as to estp, Esfp will laugh and smile fully as to Estp has a chuckle or small grin . 
I'm not intimidated by any but I hear that ESTP are more intimidating so we can add that in .



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

